

Android Malware Records Phone Calls - mrb
http://community.ca.com/blogs/securityadvisor/archive/2011/08/01/a-trojan-spying-on-your-conversations.aspx

======
mrb
I presume that this malware exploits a root privilege escalation vuln to
record phone calls?

During installation, this malware asks for the RECORD_AUDIO permission, but
AFAIK this permission is _not_ for allowing applications to record phone
calls, but merely recording audio when a call is not in progress.

------
nodata
To be fair, this app does explicitly ask for permission to listen to your
phone calls, which is a lot more information than the equivalent app would
have on a traditional operating system.

~~~
mrb
No, it asks for RECORD_AUDIO which does _not_ allow recording while calls are
in progress. There is even an Android bug open about the inability to record
calls: <http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2117>

This malware seems to be using an unknown method to record calls. The blog
post is so poorly written and so light on details...

~~~
nodata
So record audio and intercept outgoing calls can't be combined? Hm. Okay.

